# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Ormus, and How to Make it at Home in a Blender

## Dowzen

*Ormus, and How to Make it at Home in a Blender*

_(Ormus has been widely reported to help lucid dreaming and OBE's)_

M state minerals, Monatomic elements, Vortex water, White Gold Powder. There's been a buzz on the net for over a decade. Ormus land is stricken with smoke, mirrors, snake oil, technobabble, and price gouging. Most ormus sellers are decent people, but the noise and static is enough to put anyone off the rising field. 

This is a quick guide to how to make a consciousness changing, charged water in your home using a blender, a couple of cheap magnets, and an optional pinch of salt or herbs.

I'm not selling anything. I could be delusional, but at least I'm not trying to stiff anyone out of cash. Away from commercial ormus marketplace, there's a ton of people making trap and vortex water using cheap materials, and experiencing dramatic healing, energy, lucid dreaming and more.

*1. What is Ormus?
2. Testimonials 
3. How to make Ormus at home
4. My Results*

1. What is Ormus?

From ORMUS

In the late 1970s an Arizona farmer named David Hudson noticed some very strange materials as he was doing some gold mining on his land.  Hudson spent several million dollars over the following decade figuring out how to obtain and work with these strange materials.

[...]

Since ancient Egyptian times, alchemists have worked in secret to produce something called the Philosopher's Stone, or the Elixir of Life.  The materials that Hudson and other researchers have found are believed to be related to the Philosopher's Stone.  The materials have been called ORMEs, monoatomic gold, white gold, white powder gold, ORMUS, m-state, AuM, microclusters, and manna. David Hudson calls the materials he found Orbitally Rearranged Monoatomic Elements or ORMEs. He also refers to them as monoatomic elements in a high-spin state.

NOTE: Making the Ormus White Powder using the original methods is possible, but it uses lye, h202, high temperatures... Kitchen alchemists risk burns, poisoning and noxious fumes. Not for the inexperienced.  disagree as to which method produces the most powerful results, but it's far easier to make it the gentle way...  

The science behind Ormus is deep, and the resurgence of understanding is still in its initial stages. 

2. Testimonials (2 of hundreds)

i) White Gold Powder





> It just so happens that I have been taking Mountain Manna Au/Ir and Ocean Alchemy Dead Sea Manna (70% Au) for some time now and I have been thinking about posting a summary of what I think it does.
> 
> It won't make you feel good or bad; that is up to you to decide. If you are in a frame of mind to be glad, you will be gladder. If you are in the frame of mind to be depressed, you will be more deeply depressed. If you choose to be joyful, you can be joyful. Don't be like a ship without a rudder, drifting about subject to the whims of the winds.
> 
> It has an anesthetic effect; so it stops pain in open wounds immediately. The same effect will reduce hunger and allow one to fast if one would like to do so. I have some tooth decay and bone infection which healed up nicely. It hurts much less, and there is new flesh sprouting from the hole. I'm very happy with this, because it was steadily getting worse until I started using MM Au/Ir.
> 
> At first I noticed that it shifted my perceived time base to a slower clock. I suspect that this would correspond to a shift to theta waves, which are the more spiritual and creative rhythms of the mind.
> 
> When thinking, it makes many possibilities appear simultaneously. I had several revelatory breakthroughs which were made possible because I had a holographic realization. This is sometimes called right+left brain integration. When I say all the possibilities, I mean I was able to visualize or imagine and integrate simultaneously many related clouds of data, and in a moment understand the whole system of interrelationships. This is good, because one suddenly becomes more visionary, but it can also be confusing if one is not adapted to it.



_ii) Vortex / Trap water_





> Taking Ormus has affected me in 2 general areas (1) physical health and vitality; and (2) spiritually.  And BTW, I make my own Ormusand have never used a commercial prepared and marketed productand I have not tried the Grape juice process, nor do I have any kind of water trapjust three kinds of `homemade Ormus" made from three different kinds of source materials.  And I have made both the powder and the liquid suspensions. I to prefer the liquidsbecause it is less time consuming to prepare.    
> 
> When I first started using Ormus, the first things I noticed were more of a physical nature:
> 
> (1)    The lower back pain was completely gone within 2-or 3 days.  Now, to me this was significant, because I had untreated scoliosis as a teen. So I have a slightly abnormal curvature of the spine.  This has caused me back pain, and lower back pain for most of my life  So when I woke up the morning of the third day, without the usual back painI said to myselfhey we're on to something hereand I went and gulped another slug of Ormus.



ORMUS Helping on the Path

*

ORMUS Effect Reports

* * * * * 

How to Make Ormus With a Blender and Magnets

This is deceptively easy, but the continued positive reports on the net will not go away. I didn't try it myself for years because it looked delusional, simplistic and pseudo-scientific. I could accept that White Gold powders worked, but not a blender with magnets. Now I wish I'd made this stuff in 2008, when I came across it...

1- Tape a few magnets to the outside of a blender. Configurations vary, more magnets does not always mean more power. Some people use neodymium magnets. I made mine with 3 cheap toy magnets.

2- Fill the blender with water.

3- (Optional) Add a little salt, or other Ormus high substance. I used 150mg of Magnesium Citrate this morning. If you are sodium sensitive, skip the salt.

4. Drink, duh.

*

I know I'll have lost some readers with the super-simplistic version, but it's worth a shot.

My Results 

My Vortex water is some of the most powerful I have ever tried. I've only been drinking it for 24 hours. Last night I had my first false awakening, and I got a lot closer to lucidity in a nap today. It really is fairy dust...

More later...

----------


## Erii

I have heard of Ormus, and that it is great...i will give it a try sometime

----------


## Supernova

Personally I'd be interested to see the results of a study on this, has there been such a study?

----------


## Dowzen

> Personally I'd be interested to see the results of a study on this, has there been such a study?



Not yet, the resurgence is still just beginning. Thomas Geckler made a start on a small study, but I wouldn't expect a university funded study for a few years.

Til then you've only got anecdotal reports and anon testimonials. I know how easily these can be dismissed. Right now it's up to everyone to personally experiment in the field if they desire.

----------


## PeroPero

wow this sounds easy. but i still got a few questions: 

how long have you mixed it?
where did you tape the magnets on the mixer?
do you think the power of the magnets matter?

cheers

----------


## Dowzen

> how long have you mixed it?



A couple of minutes. I'd do it for longer but I don't want the blender to overheat. _"It's becoming critical, Captain. We can't handle it."_





> where did you tape the magnets on the mixer?



Halfway up, at 90 degrees to each other.





> do you think the power of the magnets matter?



Probably. It's a little understood science. I've been drinking smoothies for ages from non-magnetised blenders, and I've never felt effects like this. As you can get magnets for 2-3 dollars, it can't hurt.

----------


## Supernova

> Not yet, the resurgence is still just beginning. Thomas Geckler made a start on a small study, but I wouldn't expect a university funded study for a few years.
> 
> Til then you've only got anecdotal reports and anon testimonials. I know how easily these can be dismissed. Right now it's up to everyone to personally experiment in the field if they desire.



Rats.

I'd be interested to examine it myself, although that situation becomes very subjective.  I'm not saying any results I might get wouldn;t be real, but there's no need for some fancy preparation if I'm just doing it with my mind.

----------


## Evolventity

For something that simple and beneficial it not only sounds too good to be true but also worth a try! Couldn't hurt, right. ;P I'll do it later today. Thanks for the intro about Ormus, never heard of it until now.

----------


## ashraen

> Rats.
> 
> I'd be interested to examine it myself, although that situation becomes very subjective.  I'm not saying any results I might get wouldn;t be real, but there's no need for some fancy preparation if I'm just doing it with my mind.



This is true, but if the fancy preparation causes your mind to create the effects.. then aren't you willing to do the prep?  :smiley: 

It's like those trion (or w/e) bracelets golfers wear all the time. Many swear by them. It might be all in their minds, but who cares if it gets the desired effect, right?

----------


## Dowzen

> For something that simple and beneficial it not only sounds too good to be true but also worth a try!



That's what I thought. Now I feel stupid for not trying it earlier.





> but there's no need for some fancy preparation if I'm just doing it with my mind.



Three minutes in a blender with a couple of magnets on the side is hardly fancy.





> It's like those trion (or w/e) bracelets golfers wear all the time. Many swear by them. It might be all in their minds, but who cares if it gets the desired effect, right?



There's more than the placebo effect going on here. The science is fairly deep, even if it's still in its initial stages. I haven't posted many links but it's on subtleenergies and a lot of other sites if anyone's willing to dig. Plenty on youtube too.

----------


## Dowzen



----------


## EmoScreamo

I've read about several ways to get Ormus. In fact you don't produce it: It's already in the Water, in the sea water as well as in the faucet water. 

One way was to cook the water at certain ph-levels to get rid of the salt and stuff in the water. But I've never tried it as it sounded complicated. 

The other way was to move it at a certain speed in a magnetic field. As the Ormus is said to be supra conducting it will be influenced by magnetic fields and so you get one half of ormus-rich water and one other half of ormus-poor water. 

There were really interesting reports I've read: 
A tree growing huge with huge fruits, a grey beard getting back its color, 
A guy having energy orgasms by just meditating and stuff like that.

----------


## Zoj

Does it matter if the magnets facing each other are repelling/attracting?

And how much did you take at a time? It seems like a pretty simple recipe so I can't imagine a lot will hurt you.

Oh and also where did you get the idea for making it? Just so I can look into it more.

----------


## Waterlimon

::o:  pseudoscientific placebo thing! It doesnt even have a wiki article!

----------


## Supernova

> Three minutes in a blender with a couple of magnets on the side is hardly fancy.



Not at all.

So, I'm just taping the magnets to the blender, giving the water a quick spin, and drink it?

----------


## Trevorm7

Ormus: An Introduction  :smiley:  - YouTube

5:30 in they talk about it's effect on their dreams.

----------


## Katsuno

I've never heard of Ormus before but now I'm interested. I did some search on google and yt but I can't find anything useful. So here are my questions:
How do you drink it? I've seen a vid and it looked like it was normal water up and some white fluid at the bottom of the glass. Do you drink the whole thing or just a part of it? Or does it even look different than in the video. And if so, how is it supposed to look? 
I really hope that you can clear those things up for me because this seems very interesting  :smiley:

----------


## whitelotus

Which side faces inwards- North or south? And in what configuration. Most configurations I read are north facing north n south facing south in a cross formation.
The stuff I read about North being negative/male energy n south positive/female energy etc confuse me as there is no clear consensus on this subject. Could you give the config in your method?

Thank you

----------


## Dowzen

Hi all, sorry for not replying. I've been busy on another site.





> I've read about several ways to get Ormus. In fact you don't produce it: It's already in the Water, in the sea water as well as in the faucet water. 
> 
> One way was to cook the water at certain ph-levels to get rid of the salt and stuff in the water. But I've never tried it as it sounded complicated.



- I've been in the sea a lot recently, it definitely has a consciousness expanding effect. Its more than the salt. Might be the phytoplankton etc.





> Does it matter if the magnets facing each other are repelling/attracting?



- I'd try every configuration. North repelling is prolly best.





> And how much did you take at a time? It seems like a pretty simple recipe so I can't imagine a lot will hurt you.



- A few glasses. I think you're right, there's no real danger. You'll know when you've had enough.





> Oh and also where did you get the idea for making it? Just so I can look into it more.



- Thomas Geckler and David Wolfe give some good info. Lots on Youtube. Other than that, I just googled : vortex magnet water ormus and suchlike.





> Not at all.
> 
> So, I'm just taping the magnets to the blender, giving the water a quick spin, and drink it?



-Pretty much. Maybe put some intention in there too.





> 5:30 in they talk about it's effect on their dreams.



- I still remember the astral OBE I had on the first night drinking it. Like getting dragged out of my body. Never had false awakenings like that either.





> Do you drink the whole thing or just a part of it? Or does it even look different than in the video. And if so, how is it supposed to look?



- If its vortex water, drink the whole thing. 





> Which side faces inwards- North or south? And in what configuration. Most configurations I read are north facing north n south facing south in a cross formation.
> The stuff I read about North being negative/male energy n south positive/female energy etc confuse me as there is no clear consensus on this subject. Could you give the config in your method?



North inwards. I'd experiment a bit, there's no danger... A cross formation sounds good. I used North as far as I can remember. I also pushed some magnets together in pairs to get the fields repelling, taped them together, and then taped that to the blender. 

Good Luck all...

----------


## randosity

lol, saltwater and magnets = lucid dreaming. I'm sorry but this is obviously a placebo effect. There is 0 science to back this up. I mean, if salty water helps you dream go ahead, but don't act like it actually has anything to it...

----------


## whitelotus

Ok. I tried the cross formation.Dint feel much apart from a sense of calm. I wanna try your triangular config (3 magnets)




> Halfway up, at 90 degrees to each other.



Did you mean 90 degrees to the base? Or a   - l -  config?

----------


## StaySharp

> lol, saltwater and magnets = lucid dreaming. I'm sorry but this is obviously a placebo effect. There is 0 science to back this up. I mean, if salty water helps you dream go ahead, but don't act like it actually has anything to it...



I partially agree. But since isn't as easy to grab as you make it out to be. A few thousand years ago peopl could have used the same statement to say the sky is a big friggin' piece of paper on which some god put sticky paper stars. Today we know it's not.
Just as much as we today still don't know how dem magnets be working.

It is at least scientifically proven that water can behave in some strange ways, we don't understand yet under certain circumstances. This doesn't seem to be too promising, but as said already, there's nothing to be done wrong and it's fairly easy as well. I might give it a try and if it doesn't work than that's that. If it works that is more than fine with me as well.

But I don't have a blender, looks like I'm gonna have to come up with something else.

----------


## Choi

After have read your description, watched the movie "Limitless" and a documentary about the brain I have decided that I will try this, but it seems too good to be true  ::D: 
I will report my results  :smiley: 

I will use neodymiummagnets.

I wrote a lot of stuff here, but it wasn't important. But can you explain in detail how you place the magnets? 
I really want to do this correctly  ::D:  I have googled for an hour now...

----------


## rodan

Anyone doing this as of today?

----------


## rodan

Got this idea from seeing a video of a manufactured product called " Water Vortex Magnetizer " .  

Take three ( or more ) neodymium magnets, ( I'm going to use the magnets that are inside of computer harddrives. I have several " broken " harddrives laying around the house anyway ).

Tape them, ( I'm thinking the side of the magnet that is North, should face the inside ) to a small, plastic bottle of water, 1/2 liter or even a 1 liter.   Pour out just a bit of the water.  Add a small bit of Celtic sea salt, maybe a small bit of vitamin C.  Shake vigorously.  Drink. 

This should have the same effect as using a blender, and, a small bit more convenient to use.

----------


## bluremi

I'm not sure where to begin explaining "science" is in this post. Magnets are not an emerging science, nor are the properties of water.

The fact that people are selling this stuff online to credulous consumers should be a big hint that it's snake-oil and the dream effects are just a placebo.

So you don't waste your time and *potentially hurt yourself by drinking large amounts of sodium, causing headaches, high blood pressure*, etc, I will try explaining a little of why this makes no sense:

1) *Magnets won't work on water*
Just as there are different materials in the world, there are also different types of magnetism. Ferromagnetic forces are the ones most commonly known, and it's what makes METALLIC items become attracted to objects with a magnetic field. Water is NOT a ferromagnetic material.

Another type of magnetism is diamagnetism, which is present in all materials, including water. This force, however, is extremely weak (impossible for a human to detect). If you had an extremely powerful superconducting magnet and had a thin film of perfectly stationary water on it, the water would dimple slightly in the middle due to the diamagnetic repelling force. No amount of toy magnets attached to the outside of a blender would be strong enough to have any measurable effect on the water inside.

2) *Magnetic fields aren't permanent*
If you turned off the superconducting magnet in the example above, the film of water would return to normal immediately. That's because magnetic fields are an active force on diamagnetic materials like water. If the field disappears, the force is gone, the water molecules are free to move around as normal. Once the water leaves the blender, it's just regular water, like it was before it came out of your tap.

3) *Magnetic fields work by aligning atomic particles*
Atoms are made of electrons and protons, with negative and positive charges respectively. A magnetic field will attract or repel these particles, changing their orientation. That's why in a metal bar magnet, all the molecules are aligned with their positive poles pointing one way and negative poles pointing the other way, like this:
[- +][- +][- +][- +][- +][- +]
[- +][- +][- +][- +][- +][- +]
[- +][- +][- +][- +][- +][- +]

By being aligned, they reinforce each other and create a magnetic field.

If you mixed up the orientation of all the molecules, it is no longer a magnetic field, because everything is randomly arranged. If you hit a magnet with a hammer enough times, you will cause it to lose its magnetic properties because you are disrupting the atomic structure. When you turn on a blender, you are forcibly mixing all the water molecules, spinning them around and heating them. You are actively destroying any possibility of alignment.

4) *Wisdom of the ancients? No such thing*
If someone tells you that people a long time ago knew some science we didn't, it's time to change the channel. If this is a convincing argument to you, all the sodium has probably addled your brain.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Well said, Bluremi! Maybe you could look at this "Stimulating the pineal gland" 

thread and offer up more of same? It might help...

----------


## bluremi

Haha, no thanks. In that other thread one of the OP's premises is the existence of ghosts, I would probably be wasting my time there.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Good point.

----------


## StaySharp

As of today I can agree, this is most likely all placebo, if it works that's cool but at least leave out the sodium.
Might as well eat the magnets themself, sit in a rollercoaster for 10 minutes and turn everything in your stomach into "ormus" directly.

----------


## Wolfie893

i'm having a hard time linking the white gold powder of ancient Egypt that i've heard about, to a liquid spun around in a blender. and that's about as polite as i can put it. because, really : water in a blender w/ magnets taped to it?

----------


## bluremi

Fantastic thread about Ormus here: Sciencemadness Discussion Board - On the subject of ORMUS - Powered by XMB 1.9.11

A really fun read if you are interested in chemistry, nuclear physics, science in general... Really kicks off around page 2.

----------


## rodan

> Got this idea from seeing a video of a manufactured product called " Water Vortex Magnetizer " .  
> 
> Take three ( or more ) neodymium magnets, ( I'm going to use the magnets that are inside of computer harddrives. I have several " broken " harddrives laying around the house anyway ).
> 
> Tape them, ( I'm thinking the side of the magnet that is North, should face the inside ) to a small, plastic bottle of water, 1/2 liter or even a 1 liter.   Pour out just a bit of the water.  Add a small bit of Celtic sea salt, maybe a small bit of vitamin C.  Shake vigorously.  Drink. 
> 
> This should have the same effect as using a blender, and, a small bit more convenient to use.



I found a pair of " mineral magnets ", these are strong magnets designed to strap around your water pipe in the home, like as the main water pipe coming into your home. 

I tried both the bottle shaker method, and, the blender method, once each.

1) I strapped the two magnets on the 1/2 liter bottle with bunjie cord.  3/4 full of plain water. ( My water in my house is " hard water ", that is, water with lots of minerals.)  I also added about 1/16 teaspoon of Himalayan Sea Salt. I shook it vigorously, for about a minute. Drank it down immediately. 

2) I strapped the two magnets around the blender.  Put about 10 oz water in it. 1/16 teaspoon of Himalayan Sea Salt. Put blender on " high " for about 45 seconds. Drank it down, immediately. 

I did both methods this morning, about two hours apart.  

Sea salt is supposed to contain over 70 trace minerals, and, I'm assuming the " ormus " type of minerals are in it.

I was thinking, another good source of trace minerals would be internal bentonite clay.  You could substitute the internal clay, say about 1/8 teaspoon, instead of the sea salt. ( for those of you worried about taking too much salt in your diet )

It's now been about two hours since I've taken the second batch of water.  So, I did it once, with bottle shaking, and once with blender.

Can't say I felt anything different, except I'm not hungry. Normally I eat before 12pm, every day, not today, though. Don't have the urge to eat anything, Feel satisfied, full to stomach.  Can't explain why.  I didn't over drink the amount of water. I drink this much or more water, every day, by noon.  So, I did not increase my intake of drinking water.  Only thing added would be the sea salt.

This reminds me of the stories about people who live at the base of the Himalayan mountains, who drink the " hunza " ( glacier water ) are so healthy. Something, maybe it's the natural minerals combined with the " vortex " of the water?, water is constantly moving, down the sides of the mountain.   

Guess I will see if I remember any lucid dreams when I wake up tommorrow morning.  I'm already doing the " magnet on the forehead, over the pineal gland experiment.  Can't really say I'm gettin any results from that, yet. Just not sure.

----------


## rodan

Have been doing the blender method in  #33. Along with a small amount of sea salt, I put a small amount of bentonite clay with it.  I make at least one drink, sometimes two, always in the morning.  

 I haven't had any lucid dreams, but, seems like I'm remembering more regular dreams, upon awakening. 

I doubt this harms the body, if anything, it helps. Maybe the magnets are a waste of time, I don't know, but, it's not too much work to strap them on the blender while I mix the drink.

----------


## rodan

Going back on the vortex water. Had some positive results with the tesla purple plate as far as relief from lower back pain.

----------


## limitlessenergy

I use a cross magnetic ( 4 ) configuration and some of the best internal calcium bentonite you can buy with just a small dash of Himalayan salt, organic apple cider vinegar, organic olive oil, and MSM flakes ( DMSO2 ). It has been 8 years, 9 months, and 26 days ( yes I remember ) since I got more than a booger I had to cough up. I am not joking about this. I don't get colds or flu while everyone around me does despite being in contact with sick people. I don't even get headaches despite having been in professional motocross and had many falls even as a child growing up when I was a young motocross racer. #1 locally and #700's grand nationally. I am polyphasic. I have had lucid dreams since I was young that started out with flight. They then led to where I leave my body and travel through space at what seemed the speed of light with not just stars, but also entire galaxies passing by only to re-enter my body and wake up. I have also had states where I have been in multiple dreams within dreams the last time 4 states. Powers I have accessed while lucid dreaming; invulnerability, teleportation, telekinesis, remote viewing, flight, manifestation of objects on cosmic scales, and even control of time viewing through genetic memory of ancestors much many of you may have seen in the movie Lucy. A thunderstorm occurred when I was being conceived and I have had lucid states where I saw myself being born from outside myself with my mother holding me for the first time with her hands and not her womb. I have also been hit physically while awake by lightning and survived. I was knocked out only to go lucid into astral light body form. This is an extremely rare occasion for me to even reveal these things in a public matter other than to my soul family.

----------


## Goldenspark

What a load of......

----------

